
Batteries stopped the UK's power cut being a total disaster - zeristor
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/uk-power-cut-batteries-national-grid
======
zeristor
Looks to have been supported by NESTA:

[https://www.nesta.org.uk/report/dynamic-demand-challenge-
pri...](https://www.nesta.org.uk/report/dynamic-demand-challenge-prize-
finalists-and-winner/)

